

Google says Sorry for Spamming CR-48 Notebook Owners - yasmine
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/02/13/google-says-sorry-for-spamming-c4-48-notebook-owners/

======
peregrine
Non-story. Wake up get 60 emails, delete them all quickly using gmail, never
think about it again.

I knew what happened right away and I assume the people who got a CR-48
figured it out quickly as well.

Nicest feature of gmail is that I can quickly and easily using keyboard
shortcuts delete all the junk email. Wish outlook 2003 webmail was this simple
at work :(

~~~
bjtitus
This is definitely true but replace 60 emails with 250. I woke up to my iPad
downloading 250 emails and I was definitely a little confused. Not anything to
freak out about, though. Especially since those who received them were already
testing an early stage operating system on development hardware.

EDIT: Ah. Gmail's threading makes it more like 60 threads.

------
cosgroveb
I was really confused when I woke up this morning to find 255* unread emails
on my phone.

* It seems that Apple uses a single byte to represent app notifications as the true number of unread emails was closer to 300.

Edit: thanks

~~~
orijing
I think you mean "byte" (8 bits) but that's unfortunate...

At least it didn't wrap around to 0, right?

------
Luyt
I have a question. I see on that page the following URL:

    
    
      https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/chrome-notebook-pilot
    

Recently I see the characters '#!' more often used in URLs. Why? What's the
reason behind it? I know that a # in an URL denotes the 'fragment', but what's
the advantage of using it in this case? The page to which the URL refers to
doesn't even need the browser scroll to a certain part.

~~~
numix
It tells Googlebot that the content is crawlable. See
[http://code.google.com/web/ajaxcrawling/docs/getting-
started...](http://code.google.com/web/ajaxcrawling/docs/getting-started.html)

------
StudyAnimal
I see google deleted the whole group. Is there an archive of the group
anywhere? It doesn't seem useful now, but future historians may appreciate
being able to browse through the messages.

~~~
re
Email storms are pretty common on any mailing list with wide enough
distribution; I kind of doubt there was anything particularly unique about
this one, but it is kind of impressive that it hit several hundred messages in
the space of 20 minutes at around 1-4am depending on where in the US you live.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-mail_storm>

------
drivebyacct2
I opened the first one, clicked "Filter messages like this" and then went back
about my day. Was really displeased to see all the whiny brats cursing and
screaming and literally making threats because they received some email...

~~~
gkelly
I agree; and it's not like people have never received an email while sleeping
before.

~~~
wyclif
No, but the thing is some people have their device of choice set to emit audio
cues when receiving an email. This was 3:30am EST. Fortunately, said device
was downstairs.

~~~
oomkiller
And the time matters how? The internet doesn't run on one time zone, it runs
on them all. You should never expect to not get an email at night, that's just
foolish.

~~~
wyclif
I'm afraid you just don't get it. I didn't mention the time because I don't
think email isn't 24/7. I mentioned it because I think most people don't
expect to get 300 notifications all at once. Thanks for playing, though.

